# Are you crazy for LotRs???



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay, is anyone here insane with Tolkien's works and Peter Jackson's movies?
Come on, this is a Lord of the Rings website and I know you are crazy for it.
Exactly how crazy are you?

Always,

Hobbit-queen


----------



## rohobbits (Aug 18, 2004)

*I am crazy for lotrs*

Is anybody crazy about it. because I am. well I am not as
crazy as my friend. she talks in elvish and black mordor langauge 
at odd moments or when she is mad or just whenever. whoever thinks
that is crazy send me a message. Oh also she is sooooo in love with 
elijah wood that she makes memorabilia on everything. And talks about
him 24/7. well if my "friend" reads this, you can kill me at school.

have a nice day everyone and goodbye!


----------



## spirit (Aug 18, 2004)

> she talks in elvish and black mordor langauge


Which elvish language does she talk? I'd be interested to talk to her is she talks Quenya.  



> Okay, is anyone here insane with Tolkien's works and Peter Jackson's movies?


 Hobbit Queen, this is a Tolkien forum, and if anyone was not crazy about his work, why exactly would they be here.   

I'm most crazy about the language that Tolkien uses, (mostly Quenya  ) I also like his creature he has created - the balrog and the Nazguls most of all.
Tolkien is a pure genius, and I'm sure no one is going to object to that.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm not as crazy as i used to be but i'm still in love with LOTR. At one stage if i saw anything Tolkien or relating to the hobbit or LOTR, i would buy it... this day luckily i have a little more self restraint...
I did start getting into speaking the languages for a little while... but for some reason i stopped.... i think its because i was getting too many weird looks...


----------



## spirit (Aug 20, 2004)

> i think its because i was getting too many weird looks...


Lol, I get that from my brother when I'm practising Quenya,  so I usually put on some music so they can't hear me.


----------



## Lord Sauron (Aug 21, 2004)

I love the movies but have never read the books. But I have a friend who Loves the books and movies and can telll you the being to the end


----------



## Ronaldinho (Aug 31, 2004)

Crazy about the book. Indifferent towards the film.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 31, 2004)

I love the book, and I think the first film was great, the second good, and I didn't like the third one much.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 31, 2004)

I was captured by the first movie... and then I LOVED the book. I learned to like the second movie, and had to try pretty hard to take the third. Frodo wouldn't tell Sam to go home... but yes. I'm still here, and I love LOTR more than ever. I feel like I am only at the begining of my obsession.


----------

